# Wie kann ich einen Charakter mit Blasc oder Buffed machen?



## Skyworker (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte wissen Wie kann ich einen Charakter mit Blasc oder Buffed machen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8ast1 (9. August 2008)

würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Carcharoth (9. August 2008)

Einen den ihr nachher ins Spiel laden könnt? Garnicht.


----------



## 8ast1 (10. August 2008)

also ich meine ein charakter in der datenbank


----------



## Koctja.ru (10. August 2008)

also ich habe blasc runergelaen und buffend account, warum geht es nicht das mein charakter bei buffed angezeigt wird


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

bei den chars die übertragen werden sollen muss der profiler aktiviert sein (addon im charaktermenü) und im wow plugin für blasc müssen sie auch ausgewählt sein.


----------



## Elinar (29. August 2008)

Bei mir wir nur ein Char nicht angezeigt und ich frage mich warum die ist nicht einmal auf der seite drauf. Das man denken könnte sie wäre unsichtbar ist sie aber nicht denn sie ist erst gar nicht drauf. Obwohl ich den BLASC habe und ein häckchen drin habe bei dem char.


----------



## German Psycho (29. August 2008)

geht mir genauso. blasc installiert, eingerichtet, loginprüfung erfolgreich ... aber charakterdaten werden nicht hochgeladen ...


----------

